# Online dating experiment with Pig Woman



## Kyle93

For any doubters believing that female hypergamy doesn't exist take a look at the kind of attention this profile receives by countless thirsty men. Women simply have a much higher SMV (sexual market value). Why would women settle for an average male around her looksmatch when she can attract men higher in the hierarchy than yourself? There is no chance in todays dating climate for anyone not a 6+/10 when women like THIS have success in online dating

















Her inbox filling up after a couple hours ^


----------



## Mantis

No babe threads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I just threw up in my mouth a bit


----------



## The Crypto Guy

What in the blue hell...


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Don't do this Karl.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

ehat


----------



## John Price

f***


----------



## Hansen

Can you just f***ing not Kyle


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

@Kyle93 all these men are just men like you who actually have the guts to contact a woman even if she's ugly instead of trying to go for someone out of their league.


----------



## Deficient Mode

No one cares Karl


----------



## John Price

Zaige said:


> @Kyle93 all these men are just men like you who actually have the guts to contact a woman even if she's ugly instead of trying to go for someone out of their league.




Why shouldn't men pursue hot girls

tell me why


----------



## Hansen

There is a reason that you have had to pay for your only sexual experience @Kyle93

and it is not because women who are at your "rating" do not "settle"


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen said:


> There is a reason that you have had to pay for your only sexual experience @Kyle93
> 
> and it is not because women who are at your "rating" do not "settle"




Elaborate then. When I tried my hand at Tinder I received not a single match that wasn't a bot.


----------



## Better Call Maul

I feel like a lot of those guys are just looking to see that person in person in a more "This can't be real can it? I have to say I did, for the sake of saying I did" more so than men just being horndogs. Also I am guessing that platform is Plenty of Fish, a site known to have depraved men AND women on it, it's been proven countless times that women on there are just as depraved as men are.


----------



## Better Call Maul

Kyle93 said:


> Elaborate then. When I tried my hand at Tinder I received not a single match that wasn't a bot.




1. Maybe your pictures are terrible.
2. Your profile might be terrible as well.
3. They can find your facebook profile, instagram, and see mutual friends, so they can look you up and find you unattractive based on your opinions.
4. Your career field is unappealing to them.
5. All of the above.


----------



## Better Call Maul

Zaige said:


> @Kyle93 all these men are just men like you who actually have the guts to contact a woman even if she's ugly instead of trying to go for someone out of their league.



All we see is the picture of the woman posted, we don't see the actual profile and what is written, maybe if we saw that portion we'd get a better picture of the personality people are seeing.

I had tried online dating before, it's nice getting the women messaging you because you're attractive but most of them just saw my pictures, never once read my profile, the ones that did, I was more inclined to speak to them because they took the time to get to know me in my who I am section or whatever. My foray into online dating was brief, but an interesting jaunt into what people think is the new norm for dating.

It really shouldn't be.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Damn, Tyler Kennedy really let himself go...


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> Elaborate then. When I tried my hand at Tinder I received not a single match that wasn't a bot.



You see women as nothing more than a way of achieving sex. Everything about your behaviour exudes that.

Seeing tinder as not the gross caricature of social interaction it is but rather as a viable way of meeting someone, and not only that but for the sole purpose of sexual experiences, shows that.

Getting a match on tinder doesn't matter if you aren't actually meeting people. Who cares if you get matches or not, you need to put yourself out there and present yourself well. Your exercise habits have been great recently but it needs to not be purely aesthetic, it needs to be about you caring about yourself.


----------



## John Price

Kyle's "Exercise habits" are him literally eating 4 harvey's cheeseburgers and fries in one meal to gain mass. Fatass.


----------



## HisIceness

Men will f*** anything that moves and not think twice about it. Women typically are more harder to get than that. At least she's over 21 so no need to call Chris Hansen.

Now please excuse me while I go vomit. God damn those images are f***ing scar-worthy. It's one thing to be overweight, it's another to not f***ing shave.


----------



## LarryFisherman

huh

this is pretty weird

glad i missed the online dating scene


----------



## Club

He only knows this because he was amongst those in her messages


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Too bad this experiment was already done...

https://lookism.net/Thread-Pig-Woman-POF-thread



> (11-09-2015, 10:00 AM)rotting theory Wrote: Please tell me this is fake...​
> Its real.
> 
> I photoshopped chest hair and a pig nose onto the women to make her look worse than she already did. The replies and everything else is all real


----------



## Better Call Maul

HisIceness said:


> Men will **** anything that moves and not think twice about it. Women typically are more harder to get than that. At least she's over 21 so no need to call Chris Hansen.
> 
> Now please excuse me while I go vomit. God damn those images are ****ing scar-worthy. It's one thing to be overweight, it's another to not ****ing shave.




Not all of us will bang anything that moves, I hate that generalization. The biggest problem, and the current narrative, is that men think women are play things and sex is all we seek and that we behave like animals during dates when we get a woman back to our place. I'm in my 40's, I've done my fair share of dating to last me a life time. Even now, I've only been with my gf for about 5yrs.

There have been more than enough times a woman has wanted to come back to my place and expects my soldier to be ready a the drop of a hat, even though I thought hey maybe this woman might be worth dating and seeing where this can go, when that didn't go their way, I can say they sure as hell acted a lot less mature than they initially were, even uttering threats.

Then the ones that just want to use you for a meal and then feign interest and leave the moment the bill is paid, classy, with those women, not one moment did I consider them "hey I totally want to hit that"...nah. Even in my teens, when the hormones were flying, I might have initiated the act, but man the women were no slouch with wanting it just as much.

People like a woman didn't write the Fifty Shades Book, that the Sex & The City was just a fun movie and tv show and that women can't be just as depraved and horny as men, they can be, they are.

I just absolutely hate that, women and people assume, yeah a dude will just bang any woman that is also down to. Maybe my junk just never worked like that, I always needed a connection, to know that the woman is into it as I am, if not, there's nothing she can do to make it happen.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Lol Jesus f***ing Christ.


----------



## John Price

Jerry if the pig man was here he'd give you a ride. 

@Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## John Price

Cosmo Kramer: I'm tellin ya the pigman is alive. The governments been experimenting with pigmen since the fifties.


----------



## John Price

George Costanza: I wish there were pigmen. You get a few of these pigmen walking around I'm looking a whole lot better. Then if somebody wants to fix me up at least they could say, Hey he's no pig-man!

Jerry Seinfeld: Believe me, there'd be plenty of women going for the pigmen. No matter what the deformity you'll find some group of perverts attracted to it. Ooo that little tail turns me on.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Why shouldn't men pursue hot girls
> 
> tell me why




It's etiquette.


----------



## Ceremony

The Lady Advice Thread didn't die for this shit.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> The Lady Advice Thread didn't die for this ****.




I liked this post before I realized I actually don't know what you're talking about at all.


----------



## Hammettf2b

@Kyle93 not everyone dates their sig other solely based on their looks you know. Look at @RayP ffs. He's married!!!


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Stop stealing misc/4chan threads


----------



## Mantis

Hammettf2b said:


> @Kyle93 not everyone dates their sig other solely based on their looks you know. Look at @RayP ffs. He's married!!!



That poor poor woman.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mantis said:


> That poor poor woman.




Could be worse, she could be married to Ix


----------



## Kyle93

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Stop stealing misc/4chan threads




You say that as if it's a regular occurrence. My last thread was 100% my original opinion


----------



## Mantis

Kyle93 said:


> You say that as if it's a regular occurrence. My last thread was 100% my original opinion



Was it actually?


----------



## The Crypto Guy

Kyle93 said:


> You say that as if it's a regular occurrence. My last thread was 100% my original opinion



How do we know that now?


----------



## Kyle93

Mantis said:


> Was it actually?




Yes


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## CycloneLaunch

Tom Hansen said:


> Lol Jesus ****ing Christ.




This is what's in store for humanity if vegans have their way


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

CycloneLaunch said:


> This is what's in store for humanity if vegans have their way


----------



## John Price




----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


>





Women be shoppin.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Women be shoppin.




You cannot STOP a woman from shoppin'


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Honour Over Glory said:


> Not all of us will bang anything that moves, I hate that generalization. The biggest problem, and the current narrative, is that men think women are play things and sex is all we seek and that we behave like animals during dates when we get a woman back to our place. I'm in my 40's, I've done my fair share of dating to last me a life time. Even now, I've only been with my gf for about 5yrs.
> 
> There have been more than enough times a woman has wanted to come back to my place and expects my soldier to be ready a the drop of a hat, even though I thought hey maybe this woman might be worth dating and seeing where this can go, when that didn't go their way, I can say they sure as hell acted a lot less mature than they initially were, even uttering threats.
> 
> Then the ones that just want to use you for a meal and then feign interest and leave the moment the bill is paid, classy, with those women, not one moment did I consider them "hey I totally want to hit that"...nah. Even in my teens, when the hormones were flying, I might have initiated the act, but man the women were no slouch with wanting it just as much.
> 
> People like a woman didn't write the Fifty Shades Book, that the Sex & The City was just a fun movie and tv show and that women can't be just as depraved and horny as men, they can be, they are.
> 
> I just absolutely hate that, women and people assume, yeah a dude will just bang any woman that is also down to.* Maybe my junk just never worked like that, I always needed a connection*, to know that the woman is into it as I am, if not, there's nothing she can do to make it happen.




You have the sex drive of a wireless router.


----------



## Better Call Maul

KareemTrustfund said:


> You have the sex drive of a wireless router.




Nah. Me and the Missus are quite happy with each other in that department.


----------



## John Price

Mike "王様" - Today at 6:47 PM
divide your age by 2
and like subtract 6
or whatever that RULE is
!SKOL peggyFIN - Today at 6:47 PM
half your age... plus 7
Mike you pedo
Mike "王様" - Today at 6:48 PM
close enough


----------



## KareemTrustfund

I invite pig girl back to my place

We sit down on the futon

I lean in for a kiss

Things are getting hot and heavy.

I pull her curly tail

She squeals and asks why

I say I like pulled pork

She snorts

Things are advancing

We are in bedroom.

She tells me she loves me

I reciprocate

She notices I have been browsing HF

Says she posts in the Lounge

Interesting

I tell her to sign on

She types a G in the username field

I wonder who she is

She hits the space key and types F

Wait a minute..

Another space followed by an O..

Oh no....

She ends with a P

I begin to sweat profusely

"Surely you jest, my lady"

Password works, G F O P has signed into HFboards.

I stare into nothingness

What have I done


----------



## Help

lmao


----------



## Fulham

Phil Kessel Lookalike


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Fulham said:


> Phil Kessel Lookalike




Nah.

I said it already. Tyler Kennedy really let himself go.


----------

